# Giant Oak Removal



## bigredd (Jun 2, 2009)

This is my first post in this forum. Recently performed a removal of a huge oak tree (see pics). Although I still consider us amateurs, we have now done 9 removals, several being very complex with large branches overhanging homes.

THis removal involved an old growth oak tree that most likely was hit by lightning around 1850, and 4 trunks (22" diameter X 80 ft high) arose from the original tree. Thee trunks remained of which one was still living, one completely dead, and the other mostly dead. The live trunk had two branches overhanging the home, and the entire middle and front of the original old growth tree was rotted out.

The tree had numerous nails hidden 4 inches within from a large tree house that was built in the mid 1960s. The owner is a neighbor of the climber's mother and we decided to do the job for her. A professional tree service looked at it and declined the job because they were not wiling to climb the tree.

We lowered the live trunk overhanging the house with rigging, and mostly free dropped the other two trunks in 8-12 ft sections. We decided to leave about 25 feet of the last center trunk standing and then cut the old growth trunk near the ground and toppled the entire structure. It took us about 8 hours to get everything down safely. More pics in next post.

View attachment 100315


View attachment 100316


View attachment 100317


View attachment 100318


View attachment 100319


Our equipment: Stihl MS200t, Husky 372XP (24" bar), and climbing/rigging gear.


----------



## bigredd (Jun 2, 2009)

More pics of the giant oak removal project.

Hit nails twice bucking the trunks with the 372XP. Fortunately was able to clean it up with a file and not destroy the new STihl RSC chain. 

View attachment 100321


View attachment 100325


View attachment 100326


----------



## Rftreeman (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like fun. Are the spikes one the wrong feet or are the pads on the wrong shanks?


----------



## bigredd (Jun 3, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> Looks like fun. Are the spikes one the wrong feet or are the pads on the wrong shanks?



Don't know. However, the climber (my neighbor) does not have proper high top climbing boots and improvises using additional foam padding and also ties the ankle straps to his front laces to avoid the spurs from slipping off his heal. Perhaps he is not wearing them properly and that caused the slippage!!


----------



## treeseer (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice pics, especially the after-cut of the limb in motion. Looks like that tree had quite a story to tell; hung on a long time.



bigredd said:


> A professional tree service looked at it and declined the job because they were not wiling to climb the tree.



Some big companies look at how hollow the tree is and base their safety judgments on numbers alone. They may think they are scientific but they may not be so smart. Look at the basal pic--so much holding wood on the outside. 

Re spike wearing, your climber may want to click the Sherrill banner above or go the the Buckingham site to get the proper pad positioning. Bound to improve comfort and safety.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 3, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Re spike wearing, your climber may want to click the Sherrill banner above or go the the Buckingham site to get the proper pad positioning. Bound to improve comfort and safety.



Yep, looks like he has them on backwards.







On the L-pads the long part comes across the shin.


----------



## bigredd (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the tips and replys. Always nice to hear from folks with more experience. Any suggestions on climbing boot that will not break the bank? I know that 16" high boots would be too tall for him.


----------



## randyg (Jun 3, 2009)

Upon closer examination of pic #394, I will conclude that these are borrowed climbers and being worn on the wrong feet. Lower strap buckled behind ankle? 

OK Just ease up a bit. . .trying to help here?

Part of climber that boot steps on will have R or L to indicate which foot.

Run lower strap around back of heel, take a wrap around metal upright, and then through buckle on the front of your foot and tighten as you wiggle foot up and down.

Spring for a set of those foam lined aluminum pads you can find at Bailey's and put em on the top instead of those leather bucks.

Don't thank me, thank your partner for posting the pics

ENJOY


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm no pro by any means but I used to tie my saw like this and found it got tangled in the ropes and on branches on the way up all the time. Switched to the ring at the back of the saw and what a difference.


----------



## bigredd (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for your input Randy. I purchased the climbing equipment new at Wesspur a few months ago for a big poplar tree removal in my yard. Posted a thread of that removal in the chainsaw forum with lots of pics.

The spurs are standard Buckingham with the L pads. Unfortunately he has only about 5 inch high boots and must stuff some foam padding at top of the shank around his calf. Certainly will have to get some proper gear if continuing to work above ground.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice pics. Some gear modifications and you'll be all set.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 3, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Yep, looks like he has them on backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks as though I just might have been doing this to long, the first thing I noticed was the pads.
Take it from experiance you will feel better when you turn them around( that was the way they came back then) and lets hear it for Knoxville looking swank doning the red petzl for sure.
I bet Buck spikes are all put together with the pads on backwards.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 3, 2009)

wrong feet explains why he is having trouble keeping his foot locked in. If you look at the top of the foot plate they are marked R and L get a bright sharpie and write corresponding R and L on his boots and he will be much more comfy. The only thing funnier then someone new putting gaffs on wrong is telling an experience climber "hey your gaff are backwards" when they are not . Then watch him take them off and maybe even put them on the wrong feet. Dont feel bad I bet everyone thats ever gaffed put them on wrong more then once.

Personally I climb in these shoes, makes it less confusing, plus they fit like a glove.


----------



## bigredd (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. Actually the project did not go all smoothly. There was a near miss that could have turned out disastrous. The climber’s younger brother was standing in a location I considered much too close to the landing zone. I told him to move 3 times and he repediately said he was not in the zone. Should have called a stop work till he moved, but decided not to. When the 1000+ lb branch came down, it fell within 2 feet of him and luckily bounced the other direction. He replied “see I told you it would miss me” and was complaining about his homelite saw nearly being hit. Don’t believe he realized how close he came to being killed.

Come to find out, he suffered brain damage as a child and is on a mental disability. Never again will something like that happen on my watch.


----------



## asthesun (Jun 3, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> Looks like fun. Are the spikes one the wrong feet or are the pads on the wrong shanks?



spikes are on the wrong feet. notice how the strap around the ankle ends at the toe instead of the heel.
also. i'm surprised that passes for old growth in TN.


----------



## bigredd (Jun 3, 2009)

asthesun said:


> spikes are on the wrong feet. notice how the strap around the ankle ends at the toe instead of the heel.
> also. i'm surprised that passes for old growth in TN.



I spoke with my neighbor (climber) about the spurs you guys brought to my attention. He said that he’s tried using them every which way and it’s more comfortable the way he is now using them. Part of the problem is probably the cheap L pads not providing enough support and lack of proper boots. 

Need to convience him to join AS and defend himself.

Yes there are many old-growth trees in this area that are much larger. We counted over 150 very fine rings in one of the stems that grew out of the old-growth trunk. Surely the original tree is double that age.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 3, 2009)

I dont see a major problem with the boots, but L pads do suck. As long as the boots have a good heal, a good steel shank and maybe steel toe. I dont use lineman/climber boots just a good set of Chippewas or Carolinas work just fine for me. I have been using the triple thick T pads and find them pretty comfortable. I am thinking about trying the aluminum pads. I guess he could use the pads that way but still need to put the hooks on the right foot so that the lower strap will support his foot correctly. Then he wount have to run it through his shoe laces. That buckle by his heal should be over the top of his foot.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Jun 3, 2009)

Also in picture 394, the silver ring on the back of the saw is what you put your saw lanyard through. It might not look much but they do work. Slide the loop end of the lanyard through the ring, then slide the tail end of the lanyard through the loop and girth hitch it? Someone correct me if I am wrong on the girth hitch.


----------



## bigredd (Jun 4, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Nice pics, especially the after-cut of the limb in motion. Looks like that tree had quite a story to tell; hung on a long time.
> 
> That pic (401) makes a killer desktop background on your computer. In case someone does not know how to make it a background, just copy/paste the pic to a folder on your computer. Right click on your desktop and select Properties and then Desktop. Browse to the pic and select Apply.


----------



## mic687 (Jun 4, 2009)

I spur climb in low top wolverines with a steel shank they work well.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 4, 2009)

*don't skimp on boots!*



bigredd said:


> Thanks for the tips and replys. Always nice to hear from folks with more experience. Any suggestions on climbing boot that will not break the bank? I know that 16" high boots would be too tall for him.



if he is going to continue to climb go to the Bailey's link above and look at these.best bang for the buck bar none

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=DURA+7D&catID=571


----------



## bigredd (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations on boots. Will let him know.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 4, 2009)

You guys are scary. 
Yes those spikes are on the wrong feet.


----------



## Rickytree (Jun 4, 2009)

bigredd said:


> Thanks guys. Actually the project did not go all smoothly. There was a near miss that could have turned out disastrous. The climber’s younger brother was standing in a location I considered much too close to the landing zone. I told him to move 3 times and he repediately said he was not in the zone. Should have called a stop work till he moved, but decided not to. When the 1000+ lb branch came down, it fell within 2 feet of him and luckily bounced the other direction. He replied “see I told you it would miss me” and was complaining about his homelite saw nearly being hit. Don’t believe he realized how close he came to being killed.
> 
> Come to find out, he suffered brain damage as a child and is on a mental disability. Never again will something like that happen on my watch.



Man are YOU desperate for workers... It's like taking a 8 year old to war..


----------



## Rickytree (Jun 4, 2009)

bigredd said:


> treeseer said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics, especially the after-cut of the limb in motion. Looks like that tree had quite a story to tell; hung on a long time.
> ...


----------



## bigredd (Jun 5, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> bigredd said:
> 
> 
> > Buddy that limb is child's play here.... but hey keep up the nondestructing work.. but keep the retards out of the job site..
> ...


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 5, 2009)

Not to mention the word "retard" is just not socially acceptable anymore. Here in the states we just refer to the mentally handicapped as *"Canadians"*


----------



## Rickytree (Jun 5, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Not to mention the word "retard" is just not socially acceptable anymore. Here in the states we just refer to the mentally handicapped as *"Canadians"*



Gee that means so little coming from you!! Our college students are communicating in space, the same college I went to. RETARD! RETARD! AND ON AND ON!!! YOU GET IT!


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 5, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Gee that means so little coming from you!! Our college students are communicating in space, the same college I went to . RETARD! RETARD! AND ON AND ON!!! YOU GET IT!



Who are they talking too? Dude seriously that is not an acceptable word especially when you were referring to an AS members family who is disabled due to an injury. But the Canadians thing was a joke *RELAX*.


----------



## Rickytree (Jun 5, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Who are they talking too? Dude seriously that is not an acceptable word especially when you were referring to an AS members family who is disabled due to an injury. But the Canadians thing was a joke *RELAX*.



I am sorry for the guy and it's good to see he maintains a normal lifestyle. I take back the comment!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 5, 2009)

.






[/QUOTE]

new wescos yep their on wrong o well he will learn i climb with euc pads tom trees


----------



## bigredd (Jun 5, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> I am sorry for the guy and it's good to see he maintains a normal lifestyle. I take back the comment!



Apology accepted. My neighbor said his brother has always been lacking in recognizing safety concerns and lost several toes from a lawn mover as a teen. Needless to say he was not allowed back on site after the near miss.


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 6, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Re spike wearing, your climber may want to click the Sherrill banner above or go the the Buckingham site to get the proper pad positioning. Bound to improve comfort and safety.



Guy,I am surprized you know so much about these evil wound making climbing accessories. So out of character for you.

Just razing you a little :hmm3grin2orange: is all. 

To the OP, yep , you need to do some tweaking on your gear, but your doing better than most rookies. Got to start somewhere.

Larry


----------



## flushcut (Feb 17, 2011)

I dug this one up on a search for boots. I love the pic with the guys spur pads on the wrong way.


----------



## treefaller25 (Feb 25, 2011)

asthesun said:


> spikes are on the wrong feet. notice how the strap around the ankle ends at the toe instead of the heel.
> also. i'm surprised that passes for old growth in TN.


 
With the condition of that tree.I probly would have used a crane.Just a thought for future reference.


----------



## bigredd (Feb 25, 2011)

treefaller25 said:


> With the condition of that tree.I probly would have used a crane.Just a thought for future reference.


 
We did that job for a friend and only charged $300. Should have charged at least $1000. Never again!! We no longer do any tree work. It's definately hard on the body and clients expect lots of work for little money. My hats off to those that can make a living doing tree work.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 25, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> ... But the Canadians thing was a joke *RELAX*.


 
I thought it was a pretty good joke too.


----------



## deevo (Feb 26, 2011)

bigredd said:


> We did that job for a friend and only charged $300. Should have charged at least $1000. Never again!! We no longer do any tree work. It's definately hard on the body and clients expect lots of work for little money. My hats off to those that can make a living doing tree work.


 
Wow....$300....you are right $1000-1500 would be decent pay for that tree.


----------



## deevo (Feb 26, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> I thought it was a pretty good joke too.


 
Where has Stihlomatic gone too? Haven't seen him on here for ages?


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 28, 2011)

Another website. In typical fashion, Darin has the name of the site blocked.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Feb 28, 2011)

*tree photos*

Tree job from a couple years ago. Let see if these load up? 4-4.5 DBH.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 28, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> Another website. In typical fashion, Darin has the name of the site blocked.


 
Kind of figured that, haven't seen many of the gurus here posting anymore. Let me guess it is invitation only. This site has definately gone downhill lately.:msp_sad:


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 28, 2011)

Saw Dust Smoken said:


> Tree job from a couple years ago. Let see if these load up? 4-4.5 DBH.


 
Are you taking that tree down or are you pruning it?:msp_huh:


----------

